# 37 Gallon



## boz910 (Jan 7, 2009)

*37 Gallon low-tech*

Just some pics of my low-tech tank and its inhabitants, any feedback on placement/re-arrangement would be appreciated. Just doesn't look right to me...anywho... sorry about the crappy camera-work...









































Contents include:

10 Cardinal tetras
4 Flower Shrimp
4 Nerites
1x? MTS
2 Kribensis
4x-5x?? baby kribs -- 2 batches in there the majority of the first brood is around 1cm long now. They are just over a month old. A lot of the second brood probably got withered down by the 1st brood and the cardinals. Parents sorta gave up defending them as tightly when they realized the tank was starting to look like a Hong Kong street market.

Java Fern
Anubias (nana?) not so nana now anyway...when i got it (3years ago it) was tiny though
Hygro Polysperma
Hygro Rosanervig
Crypt Wendtii? i'm not convinced it is...
Aponogeton Ulvaceus
Dwarf Hairgrass
Vals


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

very nice setup/placement! aesthetically pleasing to the eye!
may I ask, what lights are you using?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

looks good, I find low tech tanks the tricky-est to scape, due to obvious limitations. advice I would have is the classic 'tall plants to the back'..and group the different heights together so it doesnt look so mixed..


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice looking tank. I really like the Aponogeton Ulvaceus; one of my favourite plants. The plant in front of it does look like Cryptocoryne Wendtii. Maybe a closer picture will help.


----------



## boz910 (Jan 7, 2009)

Shaneo: thank you. lighting is a 65W Coralife PC light

Redclove: I agree with the theory. Unfortunately the tank isn't as deep as I would like. Rather, the tank is too tall in comparison to the depth. The Aponogeton is planted right in the middle of the tank already on the far right, and anything underneath it probably won't get enough light. The exception being the crypt and the anubias. I'm thinking something is going to have to go i.e. the rocks in the back left to make room for plants. Either way, i'm going to have to put more thought into the aquascaping. Right now everything is placed so that its getting good light to optimize growth. Once things thicken out I will try moving stuff around a bit more. 

Calmer: I like the Aponogeton too, much more interesting and less trimming compared to the amazon sword i used to have which didn't grow nearly as tall as this Aponogeton (Mind you the tank is 24" tall) it really helps fill in the top half of this tank. Unfortunately there's an eyesore of a gap on the opposite side of the tank. Another Aponogeton would be out of the question, because as much as I like it, i like diversity in the tank too, and it really blocks out a lot of light for the guys underneath (in a low-tech tank anyway)

I'm curious to see how the dwarf hair grass does under my lights and these tall plants above it (i just put in the hair grass just over a week ago). Anyone have any luck growing a successful carpet under medium light & low tech conditions?


----------

